# Do I need to "teach" my dog how to eat the bones?



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I've read some things that say that some dogs might have problems (i.e., choking, etc.) when you start feeding them raw, and that you might need to "teach" your dog how to eat the bones.

Comments???

Thank you,
Craig


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

You might have to "teach" the dog that it is food (although I haven't had this problem myself). Raw meat doesn't have the same intensity of odor that kibble has (which is flavor/aroma enhanced). But once a dog figures out that the raw food in their bowl is edible, they will know what to do with it.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We hand held the chicken quarters the first few times. But, I really think that the dogs just knew what to do! I have found that feeding partially frozen has helped get the dogs to chew better.


----------



## cafrhe (Nov 4, 2002)

I had a problem with my dog, as he was/is a gulper. He would do one fast crunch of the bones and then swallow. He was passing sharp shards of bone. I tried freezing for him, didnt help. I dont do raw with him now, but if I were to try again, I would grind the bones.

My first dog didnt know what to do with a chicken wing--he didnt see it as food--granted he was the pickiest eater known to man.....I ended up feeding him raw hamburger and kibble together. At that point I knew practically nothing about raw and didnt try very hard to get him to eat the chicken. I agree that there may not be much smell to the chicken to entice them to eat. But I would think most would pick up right away.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

The dog has to learn through experience. Dogs who are gulpers are more likely to swallow (small) bones whole and in this case you'd have to offer bigger pieces- like a whole chicken, instead of a leg only. 

Dogs who have been fed kibble for years eat differently- they chew mainly with their front- in up and down motion and have to learn how to grind bones with their back teeth, using different kinds of muscles. But usually it's only a matter of days, til they figure it out.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Frozen definitely helps slow things down.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

The first time I gave Dante a Turkey Neck he wasn't to sure what to do with it. Gave it a few licks and then a bit of a tentive bite...........no looking back after that








I now feed them frozen to slow him down


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you worry about the frozen bones breaking his teeth?

Craig


----------

